# CO2 in sump style tank



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Curious if having dual overflows and a sump filter will have effects on the use of a pressurised CO2 system.My tank is 180g,dual overflow and receives pretty good gas exchange in sump with multiple(4x2)drip drawers and several overflows in the filter.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

TPT has hundreds of threads on this issue; the general consensus is it might cause you to inject more CO2 than you otherwise would, but overall sumps don't affect your CO2 too much.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Running a sump can actually allow a bit more co2 into the water since you have higher o2 levels from the overflows.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Been reading a bunch of post on TPT.I see you have very good reveiws there.I was hoping you'd chime in.THANKS
TOM


----------

